
The three numbers you need to know about healthcare: the 60-30-10 Challenge - DanBC
https://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1186/s12916-020-01563-4
======
DanBC
The three numbers are:

> Care in-line with guidelines hovers at 60% as shown by large empirical
> studies of multiple conditions in adults and children in the USA, England,
> and Australia [2–6]. Some 30% of care is waste, duplication, or of low
> value, according to several authoritative sources including Berwick and the
> Organisation for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD) [7–10], for
> which considerable expenditure cannot be justified. And many studies have
> documented how iatrogenic harm or adverse events befall at least 10% of
> patients globally [11–15].

The article also says this:

> Consider for a moment, if civil aviation, car manufacturing, or the software
> design industry achieved 60% reliability of service delivery in commercial
> passenger journeys, new motor vehicles, and just-released software programs.
> Imagine further if these sectors had a 30% inefficiency rate when producing
> their outcomes, and they harmed 1 in 10 of their customers. This would not,
> surely, be tolerated.

~~~
aaron695
> Imagine further if these sectors had a 30% inefficiency rate

This is just the if Microsoft made cars joke -

[http://www.progsoc.uts.edu.au/lists/progsoc/1996/0033.html](http://www.progsoc.uts.edu.au/lists/progsoc/1996/0033.html)

The articles solution seems to be magic -

"Deep learning systems can enable us to better exploit expanding health
datasets"

